# Graphics Mods by Jiehfeng



## Jiehfeng (Jun 21, 2017)

One of my relatively new hobbies is creating reshade presets for various games. I have no idea why I enjoy it so much, it's probably cause I feel like I could actually change how a game looks and maybe even make it look way better. It makes me happy when others enjoy them and use those presets for playing the game thereafter. But most of all it's for my personal benefit. I sometimes don't really like how a game looks like, so I just whip up a reshade preset and maybe upload it online if I feel it's good enough.

They do take quite a bit of time, even though they're extremely easy to configure. The difficulty is getting the right combination of effects, and fine tuning each effect to create the best looking graphics on all bright and dark scenes. So I've finally decided to make a thread showing all my presets I've made so far. Let me just post a few screenshots for now to show what these really can do. All these screenshots are completely unedited and are raw captures of the game (converted from .bmp to .png tho). Without further ado...


_Mafia 3_:


















------------

_The Crew_:






------------------

_Watch_Dogs 2_:
















------

_Watch_Dogs_:















-----

And one that I just completed today, 
_Hitman_:










Here's a page with all the presets and a few more. Click a game to then view comparison screenshots to directly compare the mod on or off while hovering your mouse on the image! https://sfx.thelazy.net/users/u/Jiehfeng/


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

THESE ARE AMAZING, like wew, these could make me cry, In a good way


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> THESE ARE AMAZING, like wew, these could make me cry, In a good way



Thank you! ^^


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2017)

That's really pretty. It's kinda hard to believe these are games.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 22, 2017)

New version of my Hitman preset whoo!

Before (preset off, not before version of preset):





After:






Before:





After:






Before:





After:






Before:





After:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 23, 2017)

v4.0
Ambient Occlusion Added!

Before (whole preset turned off):





After:






Before:





After:


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

wait what? I didn't even know Watch Dogs 2 was out!
*Googles it*



*WHAT?!*


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> wait what? I didn't even know Watch Dogs 2 was out!
> *Googles it*
> View attachment 91140
> *WHAT?!*



Yes, and it's sadly underrated. Go play it.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> wait what? I didn't even know Watch Dogs 2 was out!
> *Googles it*
> View attachment 91140
> *WHAT?!*


Are you serious?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Are you serious?


yes


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 23, 2017)

Whoop, I think I finally did all I could with my Hitman preset. https://sfx.thelazy.net/games/screenshot/53607/full/ https://sfx.thelazy.net/games/screenshot/53605/full/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 25, 2017)

I finally got to buying Assassin's Creed II to see why people love the game so much, and with just the beginning of the story I can begin to see why. 
It looks slightly too outdated for 2017, so I refined it a bit.

Before:





After:






Before:





After:






Before:





After:






Didn't change too much, as the game already surprisingly look pretty good at max settings.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 25, 2017)

Wow, just found these now. Might use them. They look really nice! Great stuff.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 25, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Wow, just found these now. Might use them. They look really nice! Great stuff.



Thanks! ^o^ 
Please do drop a message if you ever get to trying one out. 


Just updated my Hitman preset probably for the last time (again), cause I just found out it looks like shit in other levels. Made it more consistent now. 

Before:





After:





Before:





After:





Before:





After:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 20, 2018)

A little old, but I think it still holds water.

This too:


----------

